#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  What is the difference between boring and drilling ?

## Animesh Uniyal

Can anyone tell me the difference between boring and drilling /? If we want to increase the size of a hole it can be done by drilling also.Why is boring used then ? Please see:I know that drilling and boring have different tolols





  Similar Threads: automatic drilling machine project Boring and Sampling over Water in environmental engineering  free pdf download Drilling Process lecture notes I need a book on drilling tech

----------


## ranjancj

Drilling is making hole of standard size i.e the drill bit size,where as boring means making hole of custom size i.e like  15.5 mm using a boring tool

----------


## Animesh Uniyal

ok Thanks .....

----------

